# First entry after getting visa (189)



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am seeking information about the first entry in Australia after the immigration visa (189) is granted.

If I am the main applicant and my husband is the co-applicant, can he go to Australia before me? 

Can anyone please share web-links of Australian immigration website where this is clearly explained and the information is updated?

Thanks.


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

yes, he can. grant letter should contain all the conditions, as far as I know all applicants must enter the country before the given last entry date.


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks devandroid!


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

what is the tentative duration between the visa grant date and the last entry date usually?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ssen said:


> what is the tentative duration between the visa grant date and the last entry date usually?


PCC and MED Date are decider - When you get the grant you need to visit Australia before a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds).
For example let's suppose you have following dates:
PCC = 10 Nov 2012
Meds = 20 Dec 2012
Grant = 1 Jan 2013

Now - there can be two things depending on CO - your max entry date (date prior to which you and all dependents in your application need to enter Australia to validate PR) can be either:
1 Jan 2014 - which is 1 year from grant date OR
10 Nov 2013 - which is 1 year from min of (meds or PCC); as PCC was prior to Meds - hence date of PCC would be used.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

ksb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeking information about the first entry in Australia after the immigration visa (189) is granted.
> 
> ...


No.., your husband cant go to australia before you. Either you have to be with him at time of first entry or you should enter first as you r main applicant. This is for first time only, after that he can go anytime he wish to.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> No.., your husband cant go to australia before you. Either you have to be with him at time of first entry or you should enter first as you r main applicant. This is for first time only, after that he can go anytime he wish to.


Sorry but you're wrong. Unless there is a condition on the visa that states the primary applicant must enter first (which doesn't seem to happen at least for GSM visas these days) then it doesn't matter. The primary or the secondary can enter first, as long as both enter before the initial entry date.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Sorry but you're wrong. Unless there is a condition on the visa that states the primary applicant must enter first (which doesn't seem to happen at least for GSM visas these days) then it doesn't matter. The primary or the secondary can enter first, as long as both enter before the initial entry date.


That is right...


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can i ask the CO to extend the entery date?
MY PCC expired on November and medical on January. however, due to some problems i cannot enter the australia till march.Becuase i have a working contract till the end of this year and i know the job offers are more on february and march. 
How can i ask the CO to extend the entery date till March 2014?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> Can i ask the CO to extend the entery date?
> MY PCC expired on November and medical on January. however, due to some problems i cannot enter the australia till march.Becuase i have a working contract till the end of this year and i know the job offers are more on february and march.
> How can i ask the CO to extend the entery date till March 2014?


From the responses I have seen in this forum, i doubt if CO will accede to your request. However, why don't you just validate the visa and return back. You can validate your visa and return by the next return flight if you do not have time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

applyoz said:


> From the responses I have seen in this forum, i doubt if CO will accede to your request. However, why don't you just validate the visa and return back. You can validate your visa and return by the next return flight if you do not have time. Hope this helps.


Are you 100% sure about that? I.e. if I have a PR, can I fly to OZ for a week, then return home, and after 1-2 years I could reenter to Australia and settle down? In this case the 5 year validity of the PR would be the only restriction (one needs to return to AUS before this time elapses). Is this also valid for temporary visas (e.g.489, where the only difference would be that it is valid only 4 years, and you should spend at least 2+ years in OZ to qualify for a subsequent visa)?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Finn-in-web said:


> Are you 100% sure about that? I.e. if I have a PR, can I fly to OZ for a week, then return home, and after 1-2 years I could reenter to Australia and settle down? In this case the 5 year validity of the PR would be the only restriction (one needs to return to AUS before this time elapses). Is this also valid for temporary visas (e.g.489, where the only difference would be that it is valid only 4 years, and you should spend at least 2+ years in OZ to qualify for a subsequent visa)?


Regarding PR, you can reenter Australia after validating and for getting a Return Resident Visa you need to live minimum 2 out of 5 years. check this thread --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...oogle-page-ranking-while-living-overseas.html 

Regarding TR, I do not know. Probably the other expats can shed some light on this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry for bumping up an old thread.

How do you "Validate" the visa? You fly there, then what?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry for bumping up an old thread.
> 
> How do you "Validate" the visa? You fly there, then what?


If I am not mistaken, their Immigration Officer at Airport counter will change your status to "Resident" in the computer system, and then you can check VEVO where you should see the status "Resident".


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> If I am not mistaken, their Immigration Officer at Airport counter will change your status to "Resident" in the computer system, and then you can check VEVO where you should see the status "Resident".


so just pass through the immigration counter? no need to go to any office or something?

and what is VEVO?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> so just pass through the immigration counter? no need to go to any office or something?
> 
> and what is VEVO?


No, Immigration officer would do the necessary ...

VEVO is for status information: Visa Entitlement Verification Online


----------



## sabanasir (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear All

I have query regarding my first entry date. My dates after CO request were.
App Submit Date: mid 2013
PCC = 10 Oct 2014
Meds = 21 Oct 2014
Grant = 17 Dec 2014
After 189 Visa Grant. My first entry last date was 30-Apr-2015. Why they have given me very less time for first entry ? I know, i can still mange to go before this date but you have to plan how to proceed which take time. Please guide me, is there any written rule regarding first entry date and how i can extend it if required. 
Thanks


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have one question about Initial Entry date. Does it get impacted by secondary applicant medical as well ?

Thanks


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, it will. If the secondary applicant's Med is before the primary applicant's, then secondary's is used for arriving at the initial entry date. Same for even PCC.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rahulb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one question about Initial Entry date. Does it get impacted by secondary applicant medical as well ?
> 
> Thanks


by everyone's meds/PCCs on that application


----------



## gagar (Mar 26, 2016)

*First entry pr189 , main and secondary applicant priority*

Dears 
I have just got pr189 together with my wife . She is main and I'm secondary 
Is it possible to introduce firm and certain source to determine entry requirement for main and sec. Applicant and clear that secondary can enter before main appl. For visa validating ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gagar said:


> Dears
> I have just got pr189 together with my wife . She is main and I'm secondary
> Is it possible to introduce firm and certain source to determine entry requirement for main and sec. Applicant and clear that secondary can enter before main appl. For visa validating ?


I can tell you to rest assured that there is no such condition/requirement and you can enter in whatever order you wish to !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

unless there's a condition mentioned on your visa.. if no condition mentioned on visa then anyone can enter anytime.


----------



## dristipandey (Jan 22, 2016)

is stamping passport necessary for travel, after getting visa granted??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dristipandey said:


> is stamping passport necessary for travel, after getting visa granted??


it is not even possible any longer. All visas are strictly electronic


----------



## dristipandey (Jan 22, 2016)

then what is the evidence that has to be shown during transit.. is paper visa enough??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dristipandey said:


> then what is the evidence that has to be shown during transit.. is paper visa enough??


nothing required. They validate your visa electronically using your passport

If you are really worried just print your grant letter


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,
We are in a similar situation my wife's is the primary applicant and I am second. We have written to the CO to get a conformation if I can travel first, but haven't still got a reply. 
Our Visa doesn't have any specific condition (Visa condition column says Nil). 
Has any second applicant actually traveled first alone, with out any issue. 

Seniors Kindly update. 

Looking forward to hear from some seniors. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## pratik.jiit (May 29, 2016)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but my PR was granted in December 2015 and my last date to enter is 20th Sept 2016.
I am an Indian citizen and my current job is also in India.
It is on a temporary basis that my company has sent me to the UK for work purposes for a period of 2 years. I therefore can't move to Australia before end of next year.

My question is, would it be fine and legitimate to travel to Australia directly from UK (instead of from India) for a week before last date expiry to get my PR validated?

Would PCC from UK required for the purpose of validating PR or it would be just fine without it?

Kind Regards,
Pratik


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

You can travel from wherever you want

No PCCs required


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have my grant. My wife is expecting. We were planning to deliver baby in Australia but now doctor has advised not to travel due to her medical condition.

If my wife misses the first entry date but I make the first entry than will my wife's PR gets cancelled? How can I get her PR again?

If I apply for 101 visa for my child is there any condition of first entry in 101 visa?

I have heard 101 takes time can I apply visit visa and 101 on the same time so whichever gets first I can take my family on that?

Thanks.
A-A


----------

